# Chains on skid loaders



## tastebeer (Dec 10, 2008)

I also want to put chains on our Skid Loader, do I put them on all 4 tires? I asked the local dealer, they did not recommend it, but said toput them all the way around so they all grab them same, so one tire does not spin and you tear something up. What is ya'lls thought.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I have never ran them all the way around on a skid.
Just on the rears.
Robert


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

You can put them an all fours but I wouldn't waste the money. Rears only.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I was using my SS in the driveway this past weekend. Had an old set of pickup chains, put them on for fun. Like night and day. They don't fit real well, the cross links are too short. I am going to get a set that fit.

Rear only....


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

cretebaby;978534 said:


> You can put them an all fours but I wouldn't waste the money. Rears only.


X2. Chains on the fronts is overkill.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Wouldn't chains on all four tires tend to make it 'grab' more rather than 'skid' for turning? Sounds like a recipe for broken drivetrain parts to me.

Based ONLY on that logic, I say rears only. Or even fronts only. But not both.


----------



## Pennings Garden (Dec 11, 2006)

derekbroerse;978708 said:


> Wouldn't chains on all four tires tend to make it 'grab' more rather than 'skid' for turning? Sounds like a recipe for broken drivetrain parts to me.
> 
> Based ONLY on that logic, I say rears only. Or even fronts only. But not both.


Drive train will be fine... have any off you seen what it does to the black top? Does it do any damage at all? Almost every time our skid can push full lengths it's because the operator has the front tires of the ground slightly... Keep all 4 on the ground and it does great, our bobcat has the "float" setting (I think all bobcats do) where you push your left foot slightly forward and your toe will go down a little more and the pusher box will floats over the pavement without taking the front tires of the ground.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Pennings Garden;978765 said:


> Drive train will be fine... have any off you seen what it does to the black top?


No, because chains and studded snow tires are illegal here. I've never seen a set get used (with the exception of on atv's for winter offroading)

But, I have seen skid steers with broken drive chains (I think they were Thomas) from being used too aggressively on asphalt... mind you that wasn't for snow removal.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I have never ran my skid on a lot with chains, just on gravel but I am sure It will cause damage. I have marks(hardly noticeable) on my shop floor just from pulling the skid in and out with chains on.
If you need more traction on concrete or asphalt look into the wolf paw tires.
Robert


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

I have a bobcat s300, I chain all 4 with single spaced square or "D" link chains, this keeps you from bouncing. Use the float like the person said above. It depends on what density snow you are plowing, what grade the hill is you are on, are you plowing to asphalt or concrete. when you turn do it slow, this seams to help on the chain life, the single spaced "D" link chains are $500 a pair, so $1000 for all four...


----------



## Bill Regehr (Sep 9, 2012)

Isn't it easier to put the chains on the front? You can lift the front wheels with the bucket. What is the benefit of putting the chains on the rear?


----------



## Bill Regehr (Sep 9, 2012)

Isn't it easier to put the chains on the front? You can lift the front wheels by putting the bucket down. What is the advantage of rear versus the front?


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Chains leave all sorts of marks on blacktop surfaces I would only use them on gravel, nothing else. I own a set of chain for my loader, but ive never used them.


----------

